
Learning the StarCraftII Build Order Meta - ponderingHplus
http://cole-maclean.github.io/blog/Evolving%20the%20StarCraftII%20Build%20Order%20Meta/
======
ponderingHplus
Hi HN,

This project was my first go at using the pySC2 API recently released by
DeepMind and Blizzard. It takes data scraped from 25,000 human played SC2
replays to build a RNN sequence model that can predict the sequence of unique
StarCraftII units/buildings in a 1v1 match. The model is a single layered RNN
and I tuned some hyperparameters using a GA implemented using the DEAP python
library. There's also a super simple webapp you can use to play with and test
your own custom build orders for the game.

Was a really fun project and hopefully some of the work helps others build
their own!

-pH+

webapp:
[http://ponderinghydrogen.pythonanywhere.com/sc2](http://ponderinghydrogen.pythonanywhere.com/sc2)

